# An Open Message To Congress for FDA



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Jeff Borysiewicz goes into great detail about the ramifications of the proposed FDA bill on premium cigars.

An Open Message To Congress for FDA - Jeff Borysiewicz - CRA - YouTube


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I enjoyed watching that...thank you.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Very informative - I had read a little bit on this before from an earlier post and this helped clarify some things. Thanks.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the video. Very informative.


----------

